# Codice fiscalle



## Ciminera (May 2, 2017)

i still have a Codice Fiscalle from when i lived in Montefiorino, do i keep this for life, or will i need a new one after living back in the U.K. for the past 6, years. ???


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It's derived from your details (name etc), so should never change unless your setails do.


----------

